# Suche Leute die ich werben kann



## TaroMisaki90 (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche jetzt noch Leute, die ich heute mit der Rolle der Auferstehung werben kann 

spiele auf Rexxar, aber wäre bereit auch auf Server zu wechseln!

Würde mich über PN freuen.

LG TaroMisaki90


----------

